# I have had it



## ballegra (Dec 4, 2003)

I live in the Webster Township of Whitmore Lake and was in my tree stand at 6:30 this morning and about 7:15 all hell broke lose, it sounded like WW2. The anti-hunters were out in full force. I would like to put together a list of these people and distribute the list to all that " Have Had It ". I want to give them a taste of their own medicine. Nothing illegal or physical harm but to give you an example, after the hunting season, perhaps doing some target practice with your 870 at 7AM on a Sunday morning. I spend too much time and money on my passion to have these idiots ruin it for me. So, if you know the names and address, or just addresses of these people pass them on to me and I'll keep you posted.


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

Quite often they move the Deer right to you..... Thanks Anti's! tell us more about where Etc. Etc. .


----------



## graybeard (Jan 4, 2006)

Are you sure its anti's and not duck hunters?the season opens today for duck hunting.


----------



## IT.Fisherman (Aug 10, 2012)

Anti hunters making it sound like WW2? You sure they're not just duck hunters?


----------



## bucknasty11208 (Jan 21, 2009)

Call the DNR and make a hunter harassment claim. If the people are on their property then there probably isn't much they can do about it but never hurts to try.
If that does nothing, then the shotgun at 7am should do it. Fire a lot of rounds.


----------



## hplayer13 (Nov 3, 2008)

Not sure why "anti's" would even have guns. Duck hunters are lighting it up around here too but I'm still seeing deer just be patient


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Made the mistake of setting up near a quiet pond about 25 years ago down in Oklahoma......lots of sign, was going to be a great morning, until shots started ringing out...........duck season.


----------



## dmrbigeshott (Apr 18, 2010)

:lol::lol::lol::lol: It's the duck and goose hunter's man. Today is opening day.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Anti-hunters? With shotguns. On a waterfowl opener.
When you have solid evidence ,say a video of them shooting, or a shooter near your stand with a protest sign in one hand and blowing off rounds with the other post them after calling the law on them.
I have been bowhunting an opener and it gets interesting. Yes ,hunted geese too,you can hear a flock going round running the gauntlet at times. 
Any way here's a name if you want someone to protest.. Michael Bloomberg.
Tell him you don,t want people shooting when you talk to him if you are truly anti-gun.


----------



## OSXer (Jul 12, 2005)

It always sounds like WW2 on October 10th in the SLP if you're hunting anywhere around water with ducks.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

This thread really put a smile on my face. It's the first time I've ever heard waterfowl hunters referred to as anti hunters with guns.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

ballegra said:


> I live in the Webster Township
> ............


Serious post ? Seems impossible that a bow hunter would not realize that there are a lot of gun hunters out at this time of year. 

L & O


----------



## ballegra (Dec 4, 2003)

There's no water around me!!


----------



## monkman (Aug 22, 2013)

The woods are full of other hunters....bird hunters, small game hunters and duck hunters. There's gonna be gunshots.


----------



## anonymous7242016 (Aug 16, 2008)

Duck hunters.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

I see lots of water, but geese do not eat it. Any ag fields for them to feed in? Often those migrating use fields for more than feeding also..

https://www.google.com/maps/place/W...77,12z/data=!4m2!3m1!1s0x0:0x1d212fec07f28052


----------



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

ag field with geese and ducks...first shots were probably mallards or woodies coming to the field... a hot field with 3-6 hunters would sound like ww2! funny!


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

It's opening day of Zone 3 waterfowl season! 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## blittle913 (Feb 21, 2007)

Yep....I was one of those antis!


----------



## delloro (Aug 31, 2007)

bucksnbows said:


> Duck hunters.












funniest cartoon ever.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

ballegra said:


> There's no water around me!!


Ok, so this was a serious post. Do you now realize that the few anti-hunters in this state did not convene in your area this morning to annoy you ? 

L & O


----------



## dmc1651 (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm out in St Clair County and they were all around me too! Must be some kind of conspiracy going on.


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

No water here either. Thankfully birds have wings and a want to eat in grain fields. 










Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## bowhunter19 (Sep 15, 2009)

You do realize that a lot of the best duck/goose hunting is done in fields right..... SMH &#128547;&#128547;


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## just tryin to fish (May 31, 2004)

Wow this gave me a good laugh and I'm a deer Hunter on occasion but yea I was one of those antis this morning


----------



## quack head (Oct 23, 2007)

One time, I was Bow Hunting and this anti had a bell on his dog and was running him in the woods! He had a shot gun too! I


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

ballegra said:


> There's no water around me!!


Haven't you ever heard of wood ducks?


----------



## Eclipse (Feb 25, 2002)

That is hunting in michigan. Just got to deal with it. Especially in the lower area. We share the woods with everyone - good and bad. It's not like you see on those TV programs. Besides, the deer are far more used to the racket than you are. Don't fret it. It may work out to your advantage.


----------



## anonymous7242016 (Aug 16, 2008)

Selfish duck hunters want all the deer for themselves.


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

Geez anti cuz you duck hunt. Iost be next for a few more weeks and ill have my dog out mid day to dun rabbits and tree rats. Man I love the antis when im deer hunting.


----------



## warrenwaterfowler (Aug 31, 2007)

Too funny! ...Armed Anti's running amuck! That seems like the only logical explanation.
_Posted via My Obama Phone_


----------



## bfaber (Apr 17, 2010)

Love it!!! I get people giving us crap all the time about all the noise we make shooting them ducks and geese. Funny i dont complain about all them rifle shots in late november when im goose hunting bit i touch of a few round right now and all the boe hunters hate me. By the way we had 7 deer run right up to the spread this am after we shot over a dozen times. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## monkman (Aug 22, 2013)

Anyone carrying a gun in the woods during bow season is Antis!!!! Lol!


----------



## ballegra (Dec 4, 2003)

Alright you experts, thanks to some of you but I've been hunting for 30 years and I think I know if someone is shooting at a duck or a goose with a shotgun. I just needed to vent this morning and probably do nothing as I referenced. I'll save my comments to those who want to keep our hunting rights in check and in person.


----------



## hplayer13 (Nov 3, 2008)

ballegra said:


> Alright you experts, thanks to some of you but I've been hunting for 30 years and I think I know if someone is shooting at a duck or a goose with a shotgun. I just needed to vent this morning and probably do nothing as I referenced. I'll save my comments to those who want to keep our hunting rights in check and in person.



What kind of anti's have guns and shoot them? 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## ballegra (Dec 4, 2003)

how about those that have them for protection, do you think all cops and vets are hunters?


----------



## gobblergetter (Dec 2, 2010)

And you still are convinced that those were anti's? WOW


----------



## hfitch (Apr 14, 2011)

Doesn't matter who or what they were doing, if they were on private property there's nothing you can do about it!! Highly doubt it was anti's with guns shooting like that, though.


----------



## QuackerWhacker (Oct 9, 2007)

This is the best thread of the year so far.


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

So does PETA have a militant sect now?????

Lol


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Its sad to see someone go off the deep end over something like this. He's not new here, maybe there's more to the story?


----------



## Philhb42 (Jan 25, 2010)

What an idiot. I duck hunt and deer hunt live with it and make an educated complaint.


----------



## k2mattin (Nov 17, 2008)

Weather man said id have a nw wind today and it was actually more of a west. I think the anti's got to him too.


----------



## Scott K (Aug 26, 2008)

Burksee said:


> Its sad to see someone go off the deep end over something like this. He's not new here, maybe there's more to the story?


He's someone who probably made a mistake but was put so far on the defensive and has dug a hole so deep for himself that he is unwilling to consider that the people making fun of him might be right.


----------



## anonymous7242016 (Aug 16, 2008)

Lol


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

Yeah, I got a PM from him as well. Seems he wants me to "meet him at his hunting spot". What he doesn't realize is........I'm not into guys. . . . .


----------



## Wishn I was fishn (Mar 4, 2001)

Now I feel kind of left out. I didn't get a PM. Maybe I'm not his type.


----------



## monkman (Aug 22, 2013)

outdoor_m_i_k_e said:


> Yeah, I got a PM from him as well. Seems he wants me to "meet him at his hunting spot". What he doesn't realize is........I'm not into guys. . . . .


Ha ha that's funny....got the same pm also..:lol:


----------



## fishnpbr (Dec 2, 2007)

This thread is almost as entertaining as the stuff on 24hourcampfire. Thanks ballegra!


----------



## oldrank (Dec 5, 2006)

This thing is still going... nice job mods.. one of the reasons this forum is a joke half the time. Lets attack n run a member into the ground... pretty cool. Like we all couldnt see this going in the toilet in the first 5 post.


----------



## ballegra (Dec 4, 2003)

alright folks, there is not intentions of beating anyone up, I'm too old for that, I stick by what I said. I have 100 acres in Birch Run area and 100 acres in Dexter for over 15 years. I've hunted whitetail from Saskatchewan to Iowa, Illinois, Montana, etc. I both 100 acre farms, there is now pond, lake, open grain fields, cut corn or cut beans, too early for that. These were not shotguns but handguns, maybe even a S&W 460 going off in 4 to 6 round successions from one gun each within 1/2 mile from my stand. Last year one of my neighbors in Birch Run I stopped coming out of the woods with a 38 admitting to me he is an anti-hunter chasing deer away. Now you guys can believe what you want, it makes no difference to me. I have been a member here longer than most of you and have already e-mailed Michigan Sportsman to remove me from this site, hopefully that will be dome tomorrow. If you have the time go back to all of your post, whether you believed me or not, why would you make comments to make someone look bad, or the butt od your jokes? You can look back to yesterday's post and see I had very little responses to all of your jokes. I decided this morning to keep you guys going to point out some of your deficiencies and you kept coming back. I mean really, calling a fellow Michigan hunter, mental or a male part of the body or calling your own son and family anti-hunters to make an immature point. I'll probably never run into any of you and believe me I don't want to, but in the future you might have new members who are young hunters that don't have the experiences of you guys, but think twice before ripping into him/her by posts and calling then names. I'll be out of this site by tomorrow, good hunting.


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

If you're being harrassed you really need to report it. If you got an armed nut job near your property telling you his intentions, than you need law enforcement involved. No telling what people will do these days. Too many crazys out in this world.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

ballegra said:


> alright folks, there is not intentions of beating anyone up, I'm too old for that, I stick by what I said. I have 100 acres in Birch Run area and 100 acres in Dexter for over 15 years. I've hunted whitetail from Saskatchewan to Iowa, Illinois, Montana, etc. I both 100 acre farms, there is now pond, lake, open grain fields, cut corn or cut beans, too early for that. These were not shotguns but handguns, maybe even a S&W 460 going off in 4 to 6 round successions from one gun each within 1/2 mile from my stand. Last year one of my neighbors in Birch Run I stopped coming out of the woods with a 38 admitting to me he is an anti-hunter chasing deer away. Now you guys can believe what you want, it makes no difference to me. I have been a member here longer than most of you and have already e-mailed Michigan Sportsman to remove me from this site, hopefully that will be dome tomorrow. If you have the time go back to all of your post, whether you believed me or not, why would you make comments to make someone look bad, or the butt od your jokes? You can look back to yesterday's post and see I had very little responses to all of your jokes. I decided this morning to keep you guys going to point out some of your deficiencies and you kept coming back. I mean really, calling a fellow Michigan hunter, mental or a male part of the body or calling your own son and family anti-hunters to make an immature point. I'll probably never run into any of you and believe me I don't want to, but in the future you might have new members who are young hunters that don't have the experiences of you guys, but think twice before ripping into him/her by posts and calling then names. I'll be out of this site by tomorrow, good hunting.


If you would have said these things in the beginning, this thread wouldn't have went this way. Instead, you decided to attack other hunters(calling them illiterate, and accusing waterfowl hunters of shooting animals on the ground, and it wasn't real hunting.)

You then went on to question people's professions, and try to attack people on this site. Sending (multiple) PM's to members asking to meet at your hunting area. 

No one is going have any forgiveness for you after these events, and to be quite honest, as entertaining as this thread was/is, I'm glad you are leaving.


----------



## ballegra (Dec 4, 2003)

That's why I'm leaving, you guys just don't know when to stop.


----------



## kracker (Jan 25, 2013)

Heard Ya the first time. Bye now. Flush!


----------



## Chandler (May 22, 2012)

Don't let the door hit you on the way out


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

Bellagra, I think it's ridiculous you would tuck tail and run from those who mock you. They're a small number on this website.


----------



## hartman756 (Nov 21, 2008)

CHASINEYES said:


> Bellagra, I think it's ridiculous you would tuck tail and run from those who mock you. They're a small number on this website.


ballegra
You have been here longer than most.Don't let the few run you off!


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

Wishn I was fishn said:


> Now I feel kind of left out. I didn't get a PM. Maybe I'm not his type.


Part of the agreement the company has for having some of us on call during the weekend. Would it be right to mess up my morning for a buck? It would cost me more than I made for ten minutes.


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

BALLEGRA. I WONT HIDE. I dont hide in emails or pms. I never personally put you or any one down. But you want to say I screw my employer by going by his agreement of 4 hour pay to stop by and fix things. 
You really need to look at things before you open that mouth you have.
Pretty sure you did not have a bunch of antis around ya in birch run. Lots of hunters in that area and one of the best man I ever met lived thier till his passing.


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

Let him go been around for years. Ive been threatened on this site and thought nothing much about it. Gave the guy a place to even meet up at. 
As we all know we are humans and will not get along with everyone.
Only thing you can do is stand tall and be what you are.


----------



## ballegra (Dec 4, 2003)

Wildcoy, I met an anti-hunter walking off my property admitting to what he was doing, no offense on your employer stuff


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)




----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

Meeting one does not make all with guns antis. I met many along the path but most would not do a thing to ruin your hunt.
It goes right along with christians. Some are extremes but most are not. And I can get along with them. Even while I believe the bible is a joke. It may be real but as I study I think it deals with something most dont want to see. But thats my belief.


----------



## anonymous7242016 (Aug 16, 2008)

ballegra said:


> Wildcoy, I met an anti-hunter walking off my property admitting to what he was doing, no offense on your employer stuff



So how did you handle the anti you met?


----------



## Nuff Daddy (Dec 5, 2012)

ballegra said:


> Wildcoy, I met an anti-hunter walking off my property admitting to what he was doing, no offense on your employer stuff



You don't find it odd that this mass anti-hunter shooting spree started at 7:11 on opening day of duck season? You should hunt by a managed public hunting area. It's nonstop shooting for the first hour...not a single second without a shot within hearing distance. I'm pretty sure there is a place around you where someone was duck hunting. It only takes a puddle for some wood ducks and a mallard or 2 to hang out.


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

I don't usually read an entire 9 page thread. But when I do it's some funny ass s****.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

Amazing something like this can drag on, but someone like Munster or spanky gets banned.


----------



## pohlkat (Aug 14, 2013)

:lol::lol::lol:


sbooy42 said:


> I don't usually read an entire 9 page thread. But when I do it's some funny ass s****.


----------



## monczunski (Feb 28, 2006)

....


----------



## ballegra (Dec 4, 2003)

Bucksnbows- I was annoyed and asked him if he lived on the property he was shooting at and he just took off, There's not much you can do for someone shooting a gun on there own property. As far as opening day of duck hunting, I'm not a waterfowler but aren't you supposed to plug your shotgun to only hold 3 shells? If so, I had 4 to 6 rounds going off from the same gun. Anyway I'm ready to put this to bed, had a great hunt tonight with super weather and wind direction.


----------



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

swampbuck said:


> Amazing something like this can drag on, but someone like Munster or spanky gets banned.


Agreed! Don't remember Munster, but Spanky never promoted using marijuana for recreational purposes. Only medicinal. I believe if I'm not mistaken, using prescription cannibas. We have favorite beer threads here, but I guess legal marijuana is still taboo!


----------



## monczunski (Feb 28, 2006)

Lol i remember some of those medicinal posts


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Why has this nonsense been allowed to go on for 9 pages? I am surprised this isn't locked.


----------



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

Boardman Brookies said:


> Why has this nonsense been allowed to go on for 9 pages? I am surprised this isn't locked.


It's all about the hits BB!


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

MS members have reached a new low, but nothing surprises
me anymore. :sad:


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

2508speed said:


> Agreed! Don't remember Munster, but Spanky never promoted using marijuana for recreational purposes. Only medicinal. I believe if I'm not mistaken, using prescription cannibas. We have favorite beer threads here, but I guess legal marijuana is still taboo!



Speaking of beer....a little trivia.

Canabis and hops are the only two members of the cannabaceae family. The two can even be grafted together... And yes, either can be used to make beer.

See beer drinkers and potheads have something in common....LOL


----------



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

Will they both grow in NM? Sounds like an entrepeneurs dream!


----------



## Whitetail_hunter (Mar 14, 2012)

2508speed said:


> Will they both grow in NM? Sounds like an entrepeneurs dream!


That it is.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

Could be, but not here....yet

Vote mark totten or anybody except schuette for at attorney general


----------



## flocknocker1 (Jun 7, 2012)

Ballegra, You are hearing 12 guage shotguns that are being shot at waterfowl from a group of guys in succession.


----------



## RoadDog (Mar 13, 2011)

swampbuck said:


> amazing something like this can drag on, but someone like munster or spanky gets banned.


lol


----------



## Nuff Daddy (Dec 5, 2012)

ballegra said:


> Bucksnbows- I was annoyed and asked him if he lived on the property he was shooting at and he just took off, There's not much you can do for someone shooting a gun on there own property. As far as opening day of duck hunting, I'm not a waterfowler but aren't you supposed to plug your shotgun to only hold 3 shells? If so, I had 4 to 6 rounds going off from the same gun. Anyway I'm ready to put this to bed, had a great hunt tonight with super weather and wind direction.



Yes. 3 shell max. But no limit to the number of guys. I usually hunt in 2-4 man parties. So that's 6-12 shots.


----------



## ballegra (Dec 4, 2003)

Guys I'm experienced enough to know that they are coming from the same gun, if this only happened on the duck opener I would have ended this 2 days ago but it happened on the bow opener and in-between, hopefully this is the last post on this subject


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

Boardman Brookies said:


> Why has this nonsense been allowed to go on for 9 pages? I am surprised this isn't locked.


Because as of now, it has over 8,200 views. . . Not deer hunting? psh. . its getting views!



ballegra said:


> Guys I'm experienced enough to know that they are coming from the same gun, if this only happened on the duck opener I would have ended this 2 days ago but it happened on the bow opener and in-between, hopefully this is the last post on this subject


We keep hearing you say that you are leaving, and done with this thread. . .Just cant get enough can ya?:lol:


----------



## U D (Aug 1, 2012)

ballegra - You can hunt geese in the fields too!!

Do you have any evidence other than hearing gun shots???


----------



## kracker (Jan 25, 2013)

outdoor_m_i_k_e said:


> Because as of now, it has over 8,200 views. . . Not deer hunting? psh. . its getting views!
> 
> 
> 
> We keep hearing you say that you are leaving, and done with this thread. . .Just cant get enough can ya?:lol:


We have an unflushable here. He keeps bobbing around but just won't go down!


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

kracker said:


> We have an unflushable here. He keeps bobbing around but just won't go down!


Maybe he needs more fiber in his diet, It sounds like he won't be eating vension


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

Scout 2 said:


> Maybe he needs more fiber in his diet, It sounds like he won't be eating vension


 
Well he better get to class before he gets a detention!

Ganzer


----------



## monczunski (Feb 28, 2006)

....


----------



## flocknocker1 (Jun 7, 2012)

I would venture to say that one 12 guage shotgun would sound the same as another 12 guage shotgun shooting approximately the same loads.It would sound like the same gun.


----------



## booh1 (Oct 22, 2013)

flocknocker1 said:


> I would venture to say that one 12 guage shotgun would sound the same as another 12 guage shotgun shooting approximately the same loads.It would sound like the same gun.


Yes but does one SW460 sound the same as another SW460 when fired from 1/2 mile away?

Sorry, this post just keeps going and its like a bad car wreck. You just have to keep looking at it


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

Of course it was the same gun...sort of...a few groups of experienced waterfowlers all shooting Benelli SBEII with #2 steel :evilsmile


----------



## Hunter Sausage (May 1, 2014)

I second that sir, was out Sat morning myself and at approx 7:15 am 500 yds south of Waterbury lake. It sounded like the shotguns of Navarone. Seriously, there must have been 100-200 rounds fired off within 30 minutes of Duck opening. The reason I say they were after ducks, is that I was close enough to hear them using their calls. I figured oh crap, here goes my morning. Never saw anything that day.


----------



## Tron322 (Oct 29, 2011)

Had to stop in and give ya a congrats for best trolling I have ever seen bro...good job.

Bellegra for Internet Troll King!!


----------



## hfitch (Apr 14, 2011)

billmitch said:


> I agree BnB, and the anti harassment won't stop. The biggest anti hunter ever just called me and said if I don't get my ass out of the woods she was divorcing me asap.


LMAO!!!!:sly:


----------



## hfitch (Apr 14, 2011)

ballegra said:


> It doesn't bother me, most the wise cracks for the illiterates shoot the geese and ducks while there eating on the ground, and they call that hunting.



Glad I'm literate!


----------



## Jigit (Feb 4, 2014)

Better lies have been deleted...


----------



## Nuff Daddy (Dec 5, 2012)

ballegra said:


> Guys I'm experienced enough to know that they are coming from the same gun, if this only happened on the duck opener I would have ended this 2 days ago but it happened on the bow opener and in-between, hopefully this is the last post on this subject


You are probably right. A 12ga Remington and a 12ga Benelli sound completely different. Must have been one guy with a 5 round pistol shooting off in six round bursts.


----------



## phildo552 (Aug 24, 2011)

I can't believe this is still going on. But I love it! Lets break a record here. Lmao


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

Martian said:


> with guys threatening each other, don't you think a mod should pull the plug?


 
Normally, yes but in this situation I think they may be sitting back with popcorn like everyone else.

Ganzer


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

I don't think anybody threatened anybody......sounded more like somebody looking for love.


----------



## gobblergetter (Dec 2, 2010)

But were only on page 13. May be the longest book I've ever read.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

CHASINEYES said:


> First off, I'm not bashing you and I understand your dilemma. It took me a while before I gave my son orders to handle things himself. Been through this and the teachers nor the dean was any help, they actually made matters worse after speakinng with the offenders. The results were the same with both bullies.
> 
> I refuse to tell my children not to defend themselves or their friends. Defending true friends should be considered as an sacred act. The best thing for a bully has never changed, a broken nose works best.
> 
> This zero tolerance crap in the schools is nothing more than an liberal agenda. They don't like idividuals defending themselves, its the most ridiculous thing I've ever heard. Seriously, who would defend a bully. Lol I refuse to cave in to this crap.



Well said, my children (6 of them) were raised to defend themselves and others. And educated in effective ways to do so.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

Martian said:


> with guys threatening each other, don't you think a mod should pull the plug?


Havent seen any threatening yet. Just Ballegra asking a bunch of dudes to come join his "hunting camp"


----------



## eyecatcher1 (Apr 22, 2004)

outdoor_m_i_k_e said:


> Havent seen any threatening yet. Just Ballegra asking a bunch of dudes to come join his "hunting camp"


And a bunch of other dudes implying he's gay, calling him a male body part and several other things. When Steve says kids visit this site I think he had no idea how many.


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

eyecatcher1 said:


> And a bunch of other dudes implying he's gay, calling him a male body part and several other things. When Steve says kids visit this site I think he had no idea how many.


 
Ballegra had numerous opporrtunities to end it and he was the one getting inflamatory and pushing it with the PM's. Could have walked away one of the half dozen times he threatened to.

Ganzer


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

I thought he promised to leave the site a couple days ago, but he keeps coming back. This pretty much proves you can't believe anything he says.


----------



## anonymous7242016 (Aug 16, 2008)

All I got was a pm asking me to meet him at his hunting spot. 
If he wants to fight it will take more than words to provoke me into that. 
If he wants friend ..... I'll give it a shot but so far this thread has lead me to believe it won't work.
If he wants some advice on how to hunt the property ...... I'll give it a shot but there are better more experienced hunters that would give him better advice. 

"Meet me at my hunting property "

Odd request from a stranger.

Turns out I'm an idiot in his words.
Yet he hunts property surrounded by anti hunters blasting shot guns opening day of duck season. 

I hope all things work out for him.....
But I have a feeling this isn't the first or last time he has jumped to conclusions


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

eyecatcher1 said:


> And a bunch of other dudes implying he's gay, calling him a male body part and several other things. When Steve says kids visit this site I think he had no idea how many.


Right. Some of the stuff in this thread is grounds to get banned. It is strange how some threads get locked quickly yet someone is sending harrassing/threatening PM and saying a member looks "gay." Why is this crap allowed to go on? This site is trolled by many "kids."


----------



## Pabst33 (Apr 30, 2009)

For what kids hear, see and say now days, this is rated "G"


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

bucksnbows said:


> All I got was a pm asking me to meet him at his hunting spot.
> If he wants to fight it will take more than words to provoke me into that.
> If he wants friend ..... I'll give it a shot but so far this thread has lead me to believe it won't work.
> If he wants some advice on how to hunt the property ...... I'll give it a shot but there are better more experienced hunters that would give him better advice.
> ...


I think you may be jumping to conclusions. Have you seen an evidence, in any post, of which sex the OP is? I may explain some things?


----------



## anonymous7242016 (Aug 16, 2008)

Luv2hunteup said:


> I think you may be jumping to conclusions. Have you seen an evidence, in any post, of which sex the OP is? I may explain some things?



None of my posts are gender specific man or woman still strange requests

Though I do call him or her a he


By the way what conclusions am I jumping too?


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

Boardman Brookies said:


> Right. Some of the stuff in this thread is grounds to get banned. It is strange how some threads get locked quickly yet someone is sending harrassing/threatening PM and saying a member looks "gay." Why is this crap allowed to go on? This site is trolled by many "kids."


And yet not one person reported this thread.


----------

